# Kicker Warranty Returns



## Snoopjonnyjon (May 30, 2006)

Last fall I bought a new pair of Kicker S8L7 subs, which were hooked to an Alpine 600W rms amp. About December they started rattling and sounding awful when they were cold, but once they got heated up enough they sounded better. So I took them out and they've been sitting in the house ever since. Last week I hooked them up to a home stereo to try them out and they sounded like crap even at room temperature... so I decided I would look into if there was any warranty. The dealer gave me a number to call to obtain an RA# from Kicker. 

I was wondering if anyone here has had any experience sending speakers or subs back. The warranty says it doesn't cover all sorts of things, and my worry is that I will spend a bunch of money shipping the subs to Kicker and then get told warranty doesn't cover it. If that's going to happen, I might as well cut my losses and forget about it. A friend of mine thinks I was clipping the amp (which Kicker says they do NOT cover), but I really don't think I was. I've had many different stereos since I was 16 (now 24) and this is the first time I've had subs do this, which makes me think I got a couple bad apples.

From this, do you think I should risk the $50 on shipping them back?


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

i took them back where i bought no questions asked did u buy them new


----------



## Kurray (Jun 28, 2006)

I had to send my L7 12's back they were a few years old so the store warranty didnt cover them anymore but kicker replaced them with the newer model L7's and i only had to pay the difference. but you got some 8's you may want to just get some new ones. Call kickers customer service they will tell yuo the best way to go. `RR`


----------



## Snoopjonnyjon (May 30, 2006)

I bought them brand-new from an ebay-store. I bought them in June, but didn't get them installed until September. I assumed the warranty through Kicker would be void, but I was told by the ebay-store that the warranty is still valid. I would much rather have 12's now since they are for my LTD, but when I first bought them I intended them for a regular cab ranger... that's why I bought 8's.


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Snoopjonnyjon_@Feb 13 2007, 12:41 PM~7247776
> *I bought them brand-new from an ebay-store. I bought them in June, but didn't get them installed until September. I assumed the warranty through Kicker would be void, but I was told by the ebay-store that the warranty is still valid. I would much rather have 12's now since they are for my LTD, but when I first bought them I intended them for a regular cab ranger... that's why I bought 8's.
> *


I bought a kicker amp from an ebay store, I didn't hook it up for a couple months, and when I did I found out it was blown. I called the ebay store, expecting the kicker warranty to be void also. They told me to call up kicker, and I did. Kicker fixed it for free and I just had to pay $9 shipping.


----------

